# VERY UNUSUAL Baby pigeon



## pigeonpui (Jan 30, 2015)

Hello all pigeon lovers!

Two days ago, we rescued a baby pigeon which fell from the nest in an underground parking. Unfortunately her sibling was killed by a passing car a few hours before we found her. She seems to be about 3 weeks old and she's now at home with us and seems to be in very good health.
The problem is that she is unusually shy and scared compared to other baby pigeons that we saw on youtube or on this forum. We have to force feed her even though she seems to know how to eat seeds on her own. We never saw a pigeon with such disinterest in food or water! She is exact the opposite of those you see in videos where they squeak all day begging for food! We know that she's healthy because poops normally and is alert with no injuries. We are thinking that she may be suffering from post traumatic stress, but still we feel is not normal.
We would like to return her to the flock ASAP, but right now we are scared that she could no survive on her own.

Any advice if this is normal and what to expect next would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I don't find that to be odd or unusual. Feral baby pigeons that are old enough to eat on their own are often very wild and wary of humans. If the youngster you have knows how to eat and drink on its own, I wouldn't force feed it. That has to be terrifying for the bird.

I'm assuming it is not yet flying and that is why you have taken it in. It definitely needs to be flying well and fully self feeding before being released back to its flock.

I think I would give it a chance to become comfortable with its surroundings without you handling it a great deal and see if it will eat and drink on its own. Obviously, if it doesn't then you have no choice and have to feed it.

Terry


----------



## pigeonpui (Jan 30, 2015)

TAWhatley said:


> I don't find that to be odd or unusual. Feral baby pigeons that are old enough to eat on their own are often very wild and wary of humans. If the youngster you have knows how to eat and drink on its own, I wouldn't force feed it. That has to be terrifying for the bird.
> 
> I'm assuming it is not yet flying and that is why you have taken it in. It definitely needs to be flying well and fully self feeding before being released back to its flock.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply and advice Terry. The paradox is that even though she knows how to eat and drink on her own, she doesn't want to. Indeed, its not very pleasant to force feed her, but not terrible either - we just push a few peas and corn into her beak, but we think that she needs to eat much more than that especially at such an young age.

Thankfully, tonight she ate a couple of peas from our hand, but its way too little. Any ideas on how to increase her appetite? Also, if we return her to the flock, any chance that her parents will recognize her after a few days and feed her again? She seems to be able to fly a little bit. Today she lifted a few feet off the ground and flew on her own.

Thanks again.


----------



## dove2 (Nov 27, 2014)

As TA says, it may be that she is just too frightened to eat. That she ate a little on her own is promising, but maybe she just needs time out to just be with herself quietly before she eats and drinks, fluid is important. But I know what you're saying, you feel you're walking the fine line between 'how long do we wait for her to eat and drink by herself?' and 'how long can she safely be left to eat and drink by herself?'. It may just be a waiting game, often birds will eat when hungry, but each individual is different, so yes, it is a worrying time for you and the pigeon to see if her survival instinct to eat and drink will kick in fully or not, either way there's no reason for it not to, given time.

If you feel she is just going too long without...Would anyone recommend oat balls? I use these on all my rescues, without fail they've been a life-saver at giving sustenance for a bird reluctant to eat. (Pea sized rolled oats and water, shape and leave to stand for a few minutes, mustn't be sticky, always chase down with a good drizzle of water). Oat balls, and peas are good.


----------



## pigeonpui (Jan 30, 2015)

dove2 said:


> As TA says, it may be that she is just too frightened to eat. That she ate a little on her own is promising, but maybe she just needs time out to just be with herself quietly before she eats and drinks, fluid is important. But I know what you're saying, you feel you're walking the fine line between 'how long do we wait for her to eat and drink by herself?' and 'how long can she safely be left to eat and drink by herself?'. It may just be a waiting game, often birds will eat when hungry, but each individual is different, so yes, it is a worrying time for you and the pigeon to see if her survival instinct to eat and drink will kick in fully or not, either way there's no reason for it not to, given time.
> 
> If you feel she is just going too long without...Would anyone recommend oat balls? I use these on all my rescues, without fail they've been a life-saver at giving sustenance for a bird reluctant to eat. (Pea sized rolled oats and water, shape and leave to stand for a few minutes, mustn't be sticky, always chase down with a good drizzle of water). Oat balls, and peas are good.


Thanks for your thoughts and suggestions. We didn't give her oat yet, but besides peas and corn we made some bread balls filled with grit, calcium, vitamin D3 and Omega3 oil, which she digested good so far. We will try replacing the bread with oat for the next meal.

She is indeed still frightened, and we can see it in the way she reacts when left alone on the house floor: running with her wings open towards the first dark spot she can find. Once we take in her in our arms she calms down completely, but still doesn't want to eat anything. What is weird is the way she reacts when given seed mix: she tastes them in her beak one by one and then spits them out and this happens even when she's calm and relaxed with each and every kind of seeds we tried, even sun flower. Thats why we think she's lacking appetite, which is not normal at her age.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

This is not true, if she is 3 weeks old she is JUST starting the pecking reflex and many people at that stage are not as astute as you, they see she pecks and think she is eating on her own, but as you say, tossing and not swallowing, this is NORMAL at her weaning age, had she had a few more days with parents, she would have learned to eat. They say the reflex it strong at about this age (youger than older) Soon she will start to actually eat on her own. Dont replace bread with oatballs, give a bit of each to make sure she is getting a diverse food with nutrients we know they need. Good work. Ferals out in the open and scared WILL run to anything dark they feel much more secure as they are JUST out of the nest. All normal behavior, you must have had others that were a tidge older or younger. Great time for you to be cuddling her and making her feel safe.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*She is not old enough to be able to eat on her own. she is just learning how to actually pick up seed and getting used to it on her pallet. Her tongue also needs to develop the muscle that pulls the seed to the top of the tongue to the back of tongue for swallowing.

Please continue to feed bird and you can generate an interest by leaving a small deep spill proof bowl with seeds in it around her 24/7. Hunger will help generate an interest, but she is still learning and you will know when she is fully weaned. she will actually be able to pick up seeds, one right after the other and swallow them quickly.
*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Skyeking said:


> *She is not old enough to be able to eat on her own. she is just learning how to actually pick up seed and getting used to it on her pallet. Her tongue also needs to develop the muscle that pulls the seed to the top of the tongue to the back of tongue for swallowing.
> 
> Please continue to feed bird and you can generate an interest by leaving a small deep spill proof bowl with seeds in it around her 24/7. Hunger will help generate an interest, but she is still learning and you will know when she is fully weaned. she will actually be able to pick up seeds, one right after the other and swallow them quickly.
> *



Skyeking is right. If the bird is that young, then it doesn't even know how to eat on its own. How would it? They are normally leaving the nest a bit over a month old. That is when they will learn to pick up seed. There is no seed in the nest, so how would they learn before out and flying with their parents? He hasn't had time to learn anything yet. If he is pecking at the seeds, then that means he is trying to learn. That will take him some practice. And to teach him to drink, you need to gently lower his beak into the dish of water, but not over his nostrils. Do this several times a day until he learns how to drink. He will eventually learn. He doesn't need grit with his food, until he is eating seed. If you are feeding him defrosted and warmed peas, then he would probably need about 30 three times a day. But just make sure his crop is emptying before feeding him again. When you feed him, his crop should be maybe 2/3 full and feel like a soft pillow. Not packed and hard.
Can you post a picture of him to give us a better idea?


----------



## pigeonpui (Jan 30, 2015)

Thank you all for your replies. I have good news! Today she finally started eating and drinking on her own! Little bits yet, but its amazing the difference after just 3 days! She is growing so fast and becomes cutter and cutter! We are becoming so attached to her! She loves to sit on our palms and explore the surroundings from the safety of our arms!

Here is a picture of her.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Adorable! So glad to hear that he/she is eating and drinking.


----------



## pigeonpui (Jan 30, 2015)

*Peewee update*

Peewee is doing great. She is very loving, curious and intelligent. She is eating seeds on her own now and loves exploring the world around her including "works of art" . Here are four more pictures of her!


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Hhahahah thats great love all the pics. So whats the plan are you keeping her as a pet? She is so tame. They make great affectionate pets. I hope you keep her.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Adorable!................


----------



## pigeonpui (Jan 30, 2015)

*Worried about Peewee*

Hi guys. Unfortunately Peewee is not doing very well. After a few days of happiness she suddenly seems to have become very ill and since yesterday she's mostly lethargic and not eating on her own anymore. We are very worried and frustrated because we don't see anything physically wrong with her, but at the time of this message she's sitting very fluffy looking very weak with her eyes mostly closed like she didn't sleep in a week. Her poop is watery with a small greenish solid in the center.
Any advice is really appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Are you sure she is eating enough? Have you checked way down her throat for anything cheesy looking down there?
Pics of her and her droppings?


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Keep here warm, feed her the thawed frozen peas and corn, give her sugar water with a pinch of salt. You have to do the basics for her until you find out why she is sick, then medicate. So warmth, hydration, food, in that order. So get a lamp and put her near it and or in a small warm room with the heat up. 

Find out whats wrong with her and start meds. Post pic of her poop and a video of her demeanour.


----------



## pigeonpui (Jan 30, 2015)

Here are pics of her and the poop. Now they are even more watery and more frequent. We checked her throat and it looks clear. Also, she drinks a lot of water. We are worried she might have gotten canker, but we do not see any visible signs of that. Should we start her on Metronidazole? if yes what dosage?
Thanks again.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

I would say both canker and general antibiotics. Also not much stool at all, I would say hand feed her as she may be weak from weaning to abruptly. Are you sure she is eating well on her own and not just tossing seeds? Start with intensive care, warmth, fluids and food. Canker meds cannot hurt and lots of babies need treatment even when in the nest. So I would start that. Find the dosage for what meds you have. Get some general antibiotics and start those asap.

Also what is her routine? Does this bird rise and sleep with the sun or are you keeping her up too late?

They need 12 hours sleep a day. So if u are keeping this bird awake very late at night or early in the am, this is a big
problem as well. Also make sure she is not getting into any harmful substance, such as food or dirt or human chemical.
Does she have a cage she sleeps in at night. Make sure she does not mingle with any other animals that may cause her to get ill. Eg: drinking out of a dog or cat bowl with their saliva in it. Not sure of your set up, so need more info.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I agree with all that CBL has said. If Metro, I would give 50 mg daily, and Baytril or enrofloxyn if you have it. 
For one, she isn't getting enough food. But I think it is more than that. Feed her before you medicate, as it can cause her to vomit on an empty crop. If you give her a couple of drops of Pepto Bismul 30 minutes before medicating, that helps if the med does make her vomit. When giving antibiotics it is also good to give an antifungal, like Nystatin.
If you have a heating pad, the kind that doesn't shut off every 2 hours, you can put a small towel over it and put the bird on that. You would keep the heating pad only on LOW. When a bird is sick, they cannot regulate their own body heat, so is important to keep them warm.


----------



## pigeonpui (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks Jay3 and CBL for your prompt responses and advice. We started her on some left over metronidazole from our dove. Its a few months old and might have lost some potency, but we gave her 2 doses of 0.3ml yesterday and one this morning, but no improvement yet. Unfortunately its the only antibiotics we have for canker. We also have some Baytril as a large spectrum antibiotic, but I read that in young birds may cause deformation of the joints so we keep it as a last resort for now. We stopped feeding her any raw seeds and now we force feed her peas with some bread and corn balls with parsley and boiled egg yolk for protein. So far she's not vomiting, but looks very weak and lethargic and drinks a lot of water. To prevent dehydration we added some electrolytes also. Last night we kept her in our bedroom and she slept in the palm of my hand. We would like to get her seen by a vet, but we are worried that we might run into problems since she's a baby feral pigeon. We don't want to have her confiscated and sent to the now infamous wildlife centre where they are put to sleep.
To answer CBL's concerns, we don't have other pets. Her setup is very clean. At night we keep her in a cabinet with warm insulation, where she sleeps about 10-12 hours.

As I said in a previous post she didn't eat much from the beginning, but I've never seen her in such a bad shape before, so we are very worried.
What else can we do to save her?


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Start the baytril IMMEDIATELY. They say that for VERY young birds in nest when they are still developing, she is OLD enough to take the meds, do it now dont wait. Thanks.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Also put the baytril directly in her mouth for the first 3 days, like 3 to 5 drops.

Then follow instructions for water if you have it and she feels better. Otherwise continue by mouth for 7-10 days.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I always medicate a sick bird directly into his mouth. Otherwise you can't be sure he is getting enough of the med. And for the 10 days.
And give the Metronidazole all in one dose. The same with the Baytril. Don't break it up into 2 tmes a day.


----------



## Arun (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks for taking care of her. How is she doing now ?


----------



## Astounding (Aug 27, 2015)

What happened to your pigeon?


----------

